# Muscle Trikes?



## partsguy (May 21, 2010)

Hey, a few years ago, I found what someone might call a "Muscle Trike" and saved it from being crushed and tossed in the landfill. A tricycle with a mini banana seat, sissy bar, bulldog handlebars, and some wacky rims. It is a metalflake red, now fadded orange in some parts. I put it in the attic and it was dragged out a few weeks ago during the move. It needs some TLC but, where could I go for reference on items like this? Normally, I would post pics for you guys, but its dark now!


----------



## partsguy (May 23, 2010)

Here are the pictures, let me know if you guys know anything about it. Those wheels look kind of cool, and who is that cartoon character on the banana seat?


----------



## mojo273 (Jun 17, 2010)

The character on the seat looks to be Princess from the G-Force cartoon.
Are the wheels metal?

Charlie


----------



## partsguy (Jun 17, 2010)

Yes, the rims are metal and the tires are solid rubber. The trike will be garage saled. If no takers, then off to the scrap yard. Unless if you somebody else wants it, make me an offer?


----------



## mojo273 (Jun 18, 2010)

Good luck on the sale. Not really my thing.
I'm sure there is a youngster that would love to ride it out there.....


----------

